# TT handlebars & bar end brake levers



## ChrisKH (28 Nov 2007)

Have decided to pimp up my reserve commuter and fit TT bars (bull horn type or similar) and bar end brake levers. Anyone got either that they are looking to get rid of? 

Cheers.


----------

